# Just picked up my entry level performance hybrid.



## hayman03 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have been in the market for a new bike after buying my first road bike a 83 schwinn letour. We have great bike paths in dayton and some good offroad trails at our local parks. So i have been looking for a performance hybrid i could strap some cross tires on to hit the trails. 

Now i was in the 400 and under price range, I looked at the trek 7.1, diamondback insight, and the GT zum. All was in the 400-450 price range. The components were all the same with the altus. I was pretty dead set on the diamondback at dicks because i had a 20 dollar coupon to use there, but then we was a target and i said i would look there for the hell of it. Thats when i saw a schwinn tourist. It has the same altus components but weighs a little more than the diamondback because it doesnt have a carbon fork but that doesnt really matter to me. The price was 250 bucks and i said why not. How much better can those other bikes be? 

I know from looking at roadbikes on bikesdirect their frames were made my kinesis that makes schwinn, fuji, gt, etc.... So this schwinn is made by a good frame builder it has good welds.

Do you think its a good choice? Or should i spend the 130 more dollars for a diamondback? 

Also whats a good cross tire?


----------



## sawz67 (Jul 21, 2011)

ive got a cheapo schwinn hybrid that i ride and i actually like it alot. is it fast nope. is it worthy of riding with some of the bigger brands probably not but i like it anyway


----------

